# Hardware storage?



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Just curious what everyone does for hardware storage…all those nuts, bolts and screws that just seem to be everywhere. Anything off the shelf people really love or creative solutions for storage?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)




----------



## tomclark (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a few of those plastic bins for tiny parts, a metal drawer unit for slightly larger parts, and home-made shop cabinets for the rest.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Harbor Freight storage bins, they go on sale all the time for $5.99 and I can put similar items together. I like that I can take a single bin out and close the case and everything is still secure. I built a rack to hold 6 of them and put it on a french cleat. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/tool-storage/part-storage/19-bin-portable-parts-storage-case-93928.html


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I used to work at a manufacturing plant. We were throwing this cabinet out and I asked to have it. "Take it" the boss said. It's full, and most everything is sorted in some sort of fashion so I can find it. And it probably weighs over 500 lbs. 
.
.








.








.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

> Harbor Freight storage bins, they go on sale all the time for $5.99 and I can put similar items together. I like that I can take a single bin out and close the case and everything is still secure. I built a rack to hold 6 of them and put it on a french cleat.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/tool-storage/part-storage/19-bin-portable-parts-storage-case-93928.html
> 
> - Notw


I was actually just checking these out and thinking they may be the way to go. I need to build a stand for a sander, might be able to integrate these into that. Wall space is at a premium in my little shop.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/101306

The small plastic bins are baby food containers (helps to have an infant in the house). They are 2 for $1.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Nestle's Quick containers, mayonnaise and peanut butter jars. Every time you buy the product you get this storage device free.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I actually grew up in a shop that bad mayonnaise lids screwed to a 2×4 that worked as a great storage rack, and why I asked the question. I havent bought a jar of mayo in i dont know how many years…just wondering what else people are using.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Related: my most-used countersink lives in platic Tums bottle. Very dang useful because this fist-sized bottle is harder to lose than a bitty little bit. Even though I'm often afield I've yet to misplace it.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I just strung some portable storage cases under some shelving so they would all be at eye level.
Makes it nice to be able to take them to the project or work site. The handles are color codes so I know whats what.


----------



## onecarwallace (Sep 12, 2013)

I use these Stanley organizers and buy more as I need them. I just stack them on a shelf but I'll eventually get around to building something like timbertailor to store them in their own compartments.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

> Harbor Freight storage bins, they go on sale all the time for $5.99 and I can put similar items together. I like that I can take a single bin out and close the case and everything is still secure. I built a rack to hold 6 of them and put it on a french cleat.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/tool-storage/part-storage/19-bin-portable-parts-storage-case-93928.html
> 
> - Notw


I have a few of the Stanley version of these storage bins. I think the main difference is that the lid on the Stanley is more rigid to better prevent small items from migrating between compartments, and it's transparent instead of translucent. The Stanley ones are a few bucks more, but I'll have to try out some of the HF ones the next time they go on sale. If you want the Stanley ones, they're on sale on Amazon right now and there's also a $10 off $50 Stanley promotion.

I also have a WorkZONE organizer from Aldi with removable compartments, each with its own snap-shut lid and belt clip. I wish I would have bought a dozen of them when my local Aldi had them for one of the 1-week limited-stock sales. I haven't seen any other organizer like it in the past 3-4 years since I bought mine.


----------

